#  Der kleine Patient >   Schlafprobleme bei Babys >

## alia88

Hallo Community,
Ich bin neu im Forum, und hab mich auch mit diesem  Grund hier bei euch Registriert. Mein kleiner, hat von Geburt aus einen  seltsamen schlaf Rhythmus, so zu sagen. Manchmal ist er so zu sagen  Halbwache und schreit nur. Ich hab versucht Antworten hier zu finden  https://heiabubu.de/schlafprobleme-b...ur-vermeidung/ . Die  haben schon tolle Tipps. Aber mich Interessiert auch wie ich wissen  kann ob er einen Albtraum hat, oder er schmerzen hat? Muss dazu sagen  das ich nur ihn habe. Und naja eine neue Mutter bin.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Alia, 
ich fürchte wir können uns da auch nur durchfragen!Wir nehmen einmal an ,dass das Kind kein Schreikind ist. Als erstes würde ich einmal schauen wie der Sohn reagiert wenn Du an seinen Bauch fast in der Situation . Mitunter haben Babys schon einmal Verdauungsprobleme und da könnte man einmal in eine Drogerie gehen es gibt für Babys , Kleinkinder speziellen Tee Fenchel, Anis , Kümmel. Wichtig ist allerdings das da* kein Zucker drin ist. * Denn Babys und Kleinkinder finden Süsses sehr schnell richtig gut. Dies könnte schädlich sein für das angelegte Gebiss ( Milchzähne) und für das Gewicht.  
Ich weis nicht in wieweit man vorsichtig den Bauch des Babys massieren kann, also im *Uhrkreissinn* um den Bauchnabel vorsichtig herum! Ob man da ein wenig Öl verwendet. Nun und Hautprobleme wie Milchschorf udgl. hat es ja nicht oder? 
Ich weis nicht welche Babykosmetik Du verwendest sie sollte kein Petrolatum oder Paraffinium Liquium (Erdöl)udgl.  enthalten.   
Viele Grüsse 
Stefan

----------


## Lottel

Alptraum ist ja schwer zu sagen, aber letztlich kann man beobachten wie der Kleine auch im Schlaf sich bewegt und wie letztlich die Lage ist wenn er aufwacht, weil dann müsste er ja auch Schmerzen haben. Und das kann man alles bei der eigenen Hebamme anfragen oder beim Kinderarzt. Die können da sicher auch aufkläre, Stephan hat aber auch gute Tipps gegeben!

----------


## Jarus

Du machst dir da zu viele Gedanken. Es ist nicht die Normalität, dass Kinder ruhig durchschlafen; auch wenn da viele Bücher was Anderes behaupten, aber die wollen ja auch Geld verdienen. Bevor dein Kind nicht 2 Jahre ist, ist es schön, wenn es gut schläft, aber erwarten braucht man das nicht!

----------


## Kluger

Ich glaube man darf sich da nicht zu viele Sorgen machen. Schmerzen und Albträume werden sich auch sehr unterschiedlich äußern

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Dass frische Eltern sehr empfindlich sind, ist glaube ich nichts ungewöhnliches. Schließlich ist man von jetzt auf gleich für das Wohlergehen eines neuen, winzigen Menschleins verantwortlich und man möchte, dass es ihm gut geht. Allerdings sind auch schon Babys eigenständige Menschen und man kann, selbst wenn es das eigene Kind ist, nicht in andere Leute hineinschauen.  
Wenn das Kind Zeichen des Unwohlseins zeigt, würde ich versuchen das Kind so zu unterstützen, dass es ihm wieder gut geht. Auch, wenn man nicht exakt weiß, was jetzt das Unwohlsein verursacht hat.

----------


## jjdererste5

Unser Sohn hatte auch immer Schlafprobleme. Die sind aber urplötzlich ganz schnell verflogen, als er sein eigenes Kinderbett bekommen hat. Die hat die Form eines Hauses und er fühlt sich sehr wohl darin. Das Bett erleichterte auch den "Auszug" aus dem Elternbett!

----------

